# Professor Assou - Highly Recommended



## radman93 (Aug 21, 2010)

He is a good coach.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Smells like........ 












but there is no link.......still smells like..










Though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

> It's my mission to put this man's career as a scammer to an end. We will help all his victims and we will hopefully put this man in his place- behind bars or in major trouble with the law so he can pays his dues from all the years of life as a criminal.
> 
> Abdeslam (Assou) Hamdaoui
> 
> ...


oh and this guy skimped on the blow job i payed for in an air port bathroom. where is the tickle and slap buddy?

http://therealassou.blogspot.com/2010/01/who-is-real-prof-harvard.html


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So basically he's a con? Never would have guessed.....


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe we can end up on America's Most Wanted if we catch him? Let's go people!


----------

